# Why are DVD/CD's so slow to burn out of lightroom, or is it my Mac?



## bigmag13 (Nov 8, 2013)

I shoot weddings and events. after each event i like to upload all files to one or more my external drives ( wd passport, my book for mac and a rosewill case with a seagate inside of it). I make sets of the edited files for the clients but now want to burn copies on disc for extra back up. what is the fastest way to burn CD's/DVD's? I use a mac 27" i7 2009. 
Even though I host each clients gallery on my site I'm a lil nervous bout all data on discs only. 

- side note, I am fortunate to not have suffered the loss of data on drives after an upgrade to Mavericks. Sry for the ppl who have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2013)

Lightroom is first rendering jpegs from the raw images and then burning them to a DVD. If you already have jpegs, just use DVD burning software. I generally burn jpegs from Lightroom and then uses Nero to create the DVD's.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't burn a lot of DVD's these days, but there used to be compatibility problems: a particular brand/model of drive might not recognize a particular brand/speed of media, and default to a lower speed. Make sure you get media that are correctly recognized by your drive. Sometimes you can get firmware upgrades for the drive to allow it to recognize more media.

And I agree with Mt Spokane Photography, it's probably better to generate the JPEGs first, then burn as second step, especially if you plan to burn multiple copies.


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 8, 2013)

hmm... never considered making a jpeg copy the galleries because I have LR set up to export as jpegs. So it would be best in my case to use a drive for jpegs only for the sake of burning discs? I'm going to send a big gallery to a folder on an external and test this. if this shaves 2 mins off I'm happy!


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 8, 2013)

bigmag13 said:


> So it would be best in my case to use a drive for jpegs only for the sake of burning discs?



Not exactly, the suggested change to your routine is: don't export straight from LR to DVD. And you don't need to have a special hard drive for JPEGs, I was referring to the DVD burner drive. Just do this:

1. Do your regular Lightroom work on the images
2. When you export to JPEG, send the files to a folder on your regular hard drive (not straight to DVD)
3. Use normal software to burn those JPEGs to DVD

I hope that clarifies.


----------

